# Dead Sunlight...



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

I don't know what happened, honestly, all spunky and happy one day, out cold the next.

R.I.P- Dead Sunlight, my pretty boy, may you swim for all eternity in clean water and all the bloodworms you can eat. (SOB! HE USED TO LOVE THOSE!)

Here's the really scary thing though...

The night Fallen Leaves died, I had a dream, and he spoke to me about all the wonderful times we had... (WOW, this must sound REALLY weird to you guys, but I'm not kidding! My mom insists on my bringing to a doctor.) You know, how good that bloodworm was, and the spawns...

Well, guess what happened last night? Yep, Dead Sunlight came to visit me! It was so sad though, because he described the pain he felt when he died...

Words from a fish-

"It hurt so bad, the surface seemed miles away, and I couldn't reach it...
My gills began burning for the air, but my body wouldn't cooperate, then the tank started spinning, spinning..." 

My friends say I'm physic or something, I don't know. They visit me every once in a while, as much as I love them, it's scary.

I doubt it, but any of you had a condition like this?

Dead Sunlight, I miss you very much... 
















5-27-10 - 11-27-10


----------



## Miharu (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss!! 

I do believe that our loved ones will come to us in our sleep after they pass on, it may be the day they pass, it might be a year later, but eventually they will come and say goodbye. My old 17 year old cocker spaniel passed away in August, last week he came to me in a dream, he was a puppy again he told me he was happy, pain free and knew that I would always love him, I asked him if he would visit me in my dreams again, he said no, he said he just wanted to say goodbye...

My best friend also had a similar experience about 2 months after her horse passed away!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I don't think you have a "condition". I think you have amazing intuition, or you're one of the lucky people who get to be warned before something bad happens so you can prepare for it. I'm sorry for your loss. He was beautiful.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Awe, I am so sorry. =[ 

I too, believe that loved ones come to us in dreams at or around the time they die.


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

I guess there really was something really special about him, ever since the moment i laid eyes on that one cup...

Thank you all  He will live on through my user.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss! He was a beautiful fish.

I'm partially empath, just to say I never had anything shared with my fish yet but I felt it when my fiance died.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss!  But at least you were able to say goodbye to him in your sleep, even though it must have been sad and difficult for you... Most people aren't lucky enough to get a nice goodbye from their pets.

Rest in Peace, Dead Sunlight, may you swim on in the big fish tank in the sky!


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

My Mom has things like that happen to her occasionally, and she's perfectly functional, so I wouldn't worry for your sanity unless it begins to really frighten you. 

JaspersAngel, that must have been really hard for you, I'm so sorry to hear about it. I hope you're alright.


----------



## wildmagic713 (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm sorry 

If you're insane, then I am so far beyond it that it's not even funny.

I have dreams that predict the future. I don't remember them until the moment comes to pass (usually), but if they're realistic, they ALWAYS come true. It's been happening since 3rd grade, I'm now in 9th, and I still have them, and they still come true.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Thankx FuuliQ but I'm ok now, it was this summer.

Now let's get back to Dead Sunlight's thread!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

He was a beautiful fish, he almost reminds me of Neon. He obviously loved you, and you did a great job caring for him. RIP Dead Sunlight...


----------

